# Need a durable case for AR15 Sport



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Not too expensive but built to last, preferably with some substantial foam inside to carve out accessory slots for optics and mags etc..
post a link if you know of one but just names names would be helpful,.
Thanks,


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

They cost a little bit, but they're worth the investment: Pelican.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you I will look at them more closely as they have come up in my search!!!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> They cost a little bit, but they're worth the investment: Pelican.


I second this. Don't have a need for a rugged hard case but it I did it would be one of these.


----------

